# Legend Cheng Man Ching Clip



## Jason Striker II (Mar 3, 2012)

Rare clip of Taji master Cheng Man Ching. Poor quality copy, but worth seeing nonetheless. 


http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/vw/2955976


----------

